# What is best Video format for Cubase Video import?



## jononotbono (Mar 21, 2017)

Im curious about video files that we important into Cubase. What is the best format to use? I am choosing the use lower quality option in Cubase's settings but I'm just wondering what format I should ask for video footage from people so it's easier on my machine. I don't slave a Pro Tools rig or anything like that (yet) so wondering if anyone can share their wisdom with the best way of working with Video in Cubase?

Thanks 

Jono


----------



## AR (Mar 21, 2017)

QuickTime (.mov) which supports frame by frame. I think it's industry standard


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 21, 2017)

.mov file is what I have been using. Am I right in thinking there are different types of .mov file?


----------



## AR (Mar 21, 2017)

I experienced some problems once with .mov when the director gave me a scene of a converted MPEG file.


----------



## Smikes77 (Mar 21, 2017)

I think if I remember correctly the optimum file size to work is is around 10mb per minute isn`t it? I would go for mov too if possible.

http://www.dvdyourmemories.com/blog/types-of-video-files-containers/


----------



## colony nofi (Mar 21, 2017)

So, video files..... 
Its - complicated.
There's two parts to every movie file. The container, and the codec. 
So - when you see a .mov, it can be one of many different codecs contained within the .mov container.
Quicktime is being deprecated - and steinberg are developing a NEW video engine right now. I think Q2/17 is the current info in the sb forum.
Anyway. The .mov container can contain H264, x264, H265, mjpg, DNxHD, ProRes 422 etc etc/ 
Interestingly, if you have decent drives, codecs that have LARGER file sizes tend to playback better (MJpg/ProRes etc_ - as there is less CPU work to convert from the highly compressed formats (like H264) to what you see on the screen.
Using the resolution that you playback at is also a good shout - so if you are going to a 1080 or 720p TV, make sure your video file matches this.
HTH


----------



## AR (Mar 21, 2017)

I try to get 480p from the director. Less CPU usage. As colony nofi stated above: The Codec plays an important role.


----------



## benatural (Mar 21, 2017)

I just follow Steinberg's advice: https://www.steinberg.net/nc/en/sup..._show/video-support-in-nuendo-and-cubase.html

They recommend xmedia recode for windows and it works like a charm. I never have video related issues anymore.


----------



## Pietro (Mar 22, 2017)

What's worked best for me is mjpeg (motion jpeg). What doesn't work with other formats is transporting (fast forwarding etc.) with video following up instantly. Always have to wait that second or two before the video locks to the actual frame.

We know Steinberg is about to release an update with completely reworked video engine, so everything may change in that matter.

- Piotr


----------



## jononotbono (Mar 22, 2017)

Pietro said:


> What's worked best for me is mjpeg (motion jpeg). What doesn't work with other formats is transporting (fast forwarding etc.) with video following up instantly. Always have to wait that second or two before the video locks to the actual frame.
> 
> We know Steinberg is about to release an update with completely reworked video engine, so everything may change in that matter.
> 
> - Piotr



Yeah i look forward to the update. Someone has recently asked me what format Inwould like the video footage to be in and this is why I have started this thread really. 

I'll try everyone's suggestions and re encode a Video in FCPX to see what's best for Cubase Pro 9!


----------

